# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  New Signature/Avatar Request Thread

## Shady

Well, through reading around in this forum I noticed some of the people who were making sigs seem to be busy or inactive. Seeing how I've been bored lately and decided to get back into Photoshop and such, I though well why not make some sigs for the people on DV?  :tongue2: 

Basically some of the old requests are anywhere from a few weeks to a few months old, seem to have gone unanswered but I'm not sure. So, if theres anyone else actively looking through this forum that would like a signature, feel free to post a request in here.  :smiley:  I will say that im absolutely horrible at text, just dont have an eye for it  :tongue2: . If you'd prefer to add your own, say so and I'll gladly upload a version with no text.

Some examples of my old sigs are below, keep in mind these were made well over a year or two ago, and I haven't really touched PS since.. It may take me a while to get going again, but hopefully after some more practice I'll be back to normal. I know they are pretty bland and similar, but I theres just so many I could upload I just tried to get some that have a bit of everything.











-----------------------------------------------------------------
_If you can, answer the questions below one way or another.. It just helps if I have a better idea about what you would like._


*1. Theme*
  -Character in a game, actor, abstract, grunge, tech, anime etc etc.. what is is all about? I will generally smudge my backgrounds from scratch unless you'd prefer a certain style, let me know.
*2. Color and Light*
  -Its not going to be monotone or B&W unless you want it like that, but give me an idea of what your looking for. Give me a couple colors that you like, I will try to bring it together but some things just don't match.. do you want it to be dark or mysterious, happy and light? 
*3. Render* 
 -Aside from the basic theme of the sig, what do you want in the signature? In all my above signatures I use a render from a game or a movie star or something. If you have a stock photo or something you would like added upload it, keep it mind if its to small, or bad quality.. it will really affect the sig. Your better off telling me what you want the picture to be of, and let me search around till I find something  :smiley: 
*4. Text*
 -If you want something other then your name on these forums, maybe a phrase or something, let me know. No essays of course  :tongue2: . Also if you'd prefer a type of font give me an example of it from a picture or something, or if you know the name thats great. I'll see what I can do. Like I said im not very good at text as you can tell in my above examples, it just.. doesn't work with me.  :smiley:  I always leave it very simple for that reason.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I like the Tekken 5 one, and the one you have on now.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Ha. Where did this come from, my userbar thread? I'll gladly help, I have it in my profile that I can make them. But i'm stuck with the GIMP right now, PS will come back soon!

----------


## ClouD

Mmm I'm liking the abstract textures; very yummy blending.

<3

----------


## [SomeGuy]

He did my userbar and avatar. I kind of like this n00b. No offense lool.

----------


## kingofclutch

I would like one, but I am not sure what I want. I definately don't want another one to do with sports. I want my username in it and black and blue would be good colors, but I don't know what I want for the theme. Any ideas, anyone?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Meh. I'll do one later as in late tonight. I will make a couple general ones and add things as you want.

Edit- Less useless?

----------


## Grod

> I would like one, but I am not sure what I want. I definately don't want another one to do with sports. I want my username in it and black and blue would be good colors, but I don't know what I want for the theme. Any ideas, anyone?



What are your interests, a favorite movie character or something like that would work.




> Meh. I'll do one later.



Stop making useless posts.

----------


## kingofclutch

> What are your interests, a favorite movie character or something like that would work.



Well, I like sports, but I don't want that. Hmm, maybe one with Will Smith, that would be cool. I want it just to say KingofClutch or maybe King of Clutch. I would like it if the writing was a bit bigger than in your examples. So, would you make one for me, please?  ::D:

----------


## Goldney

Why does this thread exist?! It would make much more sense in my opinion if it were integrated into the main "Signature" thread. You could have just made a post in there you know.

----------


## Shady

It would also make more sense if the original thread got answered by the people who started/were making stuff for people asking in there, some requests were somewhat old, unanswered, and I wasnt sure if they still wanted a sig.. Much easier to make a new thread then whore the boards PM'ing everyone and their brother.

Like I said, delete the thread if its a big problem.. Its one thread, its not going to kill the boards.. Theres plenty more "spam" in other forums to worry about.

In the same respect if the sig request thread was being used by people actually *making* sigs for people, there wouldn't be a bunch of other posts outside of that for people asking for a signature or avatar dontcha think? lol

Delete the thread if its a problem, hell I'll do it for you, but at least answer people on the other thread then  :tongue2: 

And btw King of Clutch, I'll work on one for ya today man  :smiley: , just going to finish up skunks and then i'll get to it. Had a late night last night so wasnt able to work on some stuff at all ><

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Why does this thread exist?! It would make much more sense in my opinion if it were integrated into the main "Signature" thread. You could have just made a post in there you know.



Maybe a member of staff will fix it. Or merge them, that would be better.

----------


## Shady

@ King

Okay, so couple versions... Let me know what ya think..

I really wasn't _feeling_ will smith in blue, if you dont like this shade or color let me know and I can switch it up, just felt like it looked better this way. 

Text is.. bleh as usual for me lol, I might play with it some more later, but let me know what you think, and if you want anything changed say so now  :smiley:

----------


## kingofclutch

Both of those are tight, but I like the first one better. Thanks, man. I appreciate it. You are very good at making sigs. ::bowdown::

----------


## Jdeadevil

How the hell do you make those sigs? They're awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Shady

Lol >< These are all pretty simple.. just some basic smudging and photo manip  :smiley: . But thanks, glad you like it king

----------


## Jdeadevil

Your current sig is awesome.  :smiley: 

Think I might get used to those tools you mentioned.  :tongue2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I would like to help in this.  Do you kno where I can get any backgrounds and fonts? I used to make my own, but I would like to do some cooler ones now.

----------


## Shady

I smudge and use all sorts of photo manip for my backgrounds.

Play around with the settings and things in photoshop  :smiley:  To start off you can find some nice brushes at deviant art, and also for fonts dafont.com is great.

----------


## kingofclutch

Would it be a problem for you make a baron davis(basketball player) one for me? It's just that I really like your signatures! I would really appreciate it!

----------


## Emerald Wolf

I'd like to put in a request for an avatar. Heres the relevant post from the "old" thread:

-I'd like a headshot of a wolf with a gentle "zenlike" feel to it (I've saved the base for the one I'm currently using here http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/ima...07d9e95996.jpg) with the eyes edited to be a luminous green, but not overly bright (The one I'm using was done in MS-paint and I'm thinking it doesn't look entirely professional).

----------


## Shady

Sure, I'll work on both of em tonight when I get home, sorry for the late reply btw clutch  :smiley:

----------


## Adanac

I don't know if you're still doing this or what, and I have no pressing need but I thought I'd post anyway. I like what you've made so far, so I don't want to mess around with that or anything. What I want is only that the theme be sort of dark, that it be relatively simple (compared to your other ones haha  :tongue2: ), and that there are no pictures in it. I like my avatar and wouldn't mind something similar, but not the same. Good luck, if you do it.

EDIT: And no text on it plz.
EDIT: It would seem I've gone and done it myself. Though I'm not fully satisfied with it. Feel free to make one anyways as I'm interested to see how it would've turned out.

----------


## Shady

Okay, here we go lol..

*@ Clutch*, kinda same old same old =/ Might play around later just been busy lately and havent had alot of time  :smiley: 


*@ Emerald*, not exactly sure what else you would want ><, only so much you can do with an avatar sized pic, I can spice it up later or something if you'd like.




*@ Adanac*, Im also not to sure exactly what you would like, or exactly what your current sig is ><. Im guessing you want some sorta abstract type background, I have to find my old DVD with all my C4D renders on it. If you could give me a bit more info what you want.. I can probably make something better for you.. but for now..

----------


## Jdeadevil

Nice Shady, that's a really nicely done Avatar.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Adanac

> Okay, here we go lol..
> 
> *@ Adanac*, Im also not to sure exactly what you would like, or exactly what your current sig is ><. Im guessing you want some sorta abstract type background, I have to find my old DVD with all my C4D renders on it. If you could give me a bit more info what you want.. I can probably make something better for you.. but for now..



Alright yeah I'm  liking that one, and yeah abstract was what I wanted for sure. I'd like maybe a bit more red, more black though. And sort of symmetrical. Good luck, I know I'm not being very helpful with my descriptions though haha.

----------


## kingofclutch

Thanks man, you're great.

----------


## Shady

> Alright yeah I'm  liking that one, and yeah abstract was what I wanted for sure. I'd like maybe a bit more red, more black though. And sort of symmetrical. Good luck, I know I'm not being very helpful with my descriptions though haha.



Ok I think I got a bit better idea about what you want now, the symmetrical thing helps alot  :tongue2: . I'll play around tomorrow  :smiley: .

----------


## Adanac

> Ok I think I got a bit better idea about what you want now, the symmetrical thing helps alot . I'll play around tomorrow .



Alright sounds good haha. Thanks.

----------


## Shady

Alright, let me know what you think of this.. I tried to keep it simple, if you dont like this I'll take another shot  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Alright, let me know what you think of this.. I tried to keep it simple, if you dont like this I'll take another shot



That is amazing, but not what I would call simple  :tongue2: 

Was this completely from scratch?

----------


## Adanac

> Alright, let me know what you think of this.. I tried to keep it simple, if you dont like this I'll take another shot



Yes. Win haha.  ::D: 
Thanks.

----------


## Shady

*@toaster*, Ya, its just some basic brushing and smudging and of course smexy blending  :smiley: .

Its simple to me because it really doesn't have much, didn't do any photo manip or retouching because theres no render.. Lighting and color is very monotone because there really isnt a whole lot of natural flow, was kinda slacking.. but it gets the job done  :smiley: 

Btw, glad you like it

----------


## Jdeadevil

You should get paid for doing this. You're _that_ good!

----------


## Shady

Pff, I wish I was good enough to get paid  :wink2: , I more or less spend the majority of my time working on 3D modeling and texturing though  :smiley: ... which I do get paid for lol

----------


## Jdeadevil

Sounds like game desgin, lol

----------


## Shady

My animation skills arent up to par, still in the middle of school atm. Mostly just freelancing bits of work right now, stuff goes all over the place  :tongue2: . 

But thats the dream so to speak lol  :smiley: , in a few years i'll be finished and will be working on games directly.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, I'm doing it in college next year/term, just a little more than ten weeks.  :smiley:

----------


## Royalpeach

If you aren't too busy, mind fashioning me an avatar? I don't know if you're even still making these anymore, but I'd appreciate it if you could. I'm not really sure how to describe what I want besides "epic". Maybe something like a black and white, pointy swirly thing. I don't really want a picture of anything, more of a graphic. I'm not sure if you've seen it, but a good analogy is yellowlight's old avatar. Also, it doesn't necessarily have to be black and white, but nothing to frilly or light. I'm looking for a mysterious motif, so either end of the spectrum is best. Dark blue and green, or vibrant red, orange and yellow would be good, no light colors unless they're fading to white. No text, I can add that on myself if I want it. Also, I'm not going to be too strict about the avatar format. If you really can't find a background that meets the DreamViews requirements, you can make it a signature picture if needed. Also, I really don't mind if I have to wait, I've been running around without an avatar as it is lol. No pressure in getting it to me, I really appreciate that you'd take your time to make this. If you have any questions, you can post them here or e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks much!  :smiley:

----------


## amusicalheart

Wow...shady these siggys are incredible! If you're still making them please let me know! I posted on one of those "old" threads and no one replied so it'd be great if you can make me one. (:

----------


## Conkt

Those are really nice! If you have any spare time, could you make one for me? Here's what I'm looking for:
1. Theme
Games. My dream sign is games, so that would be good. I'd like Rubik's cube to be included, maybe a sword, a gun, dice, cards, etc.
2. Color and Light
I don't really now what I want here, so I'll trust your judgment. Maybe have it light and happy on one side (with the rubik's cube) and dark on the other side (weapons) If that doesn't work, do whatever you want  ::D: 
3. Render
Rubik's cube, companion cube, cards, swords, anything game related.
4. Text
I'd like "Conkt" to be in Old English Text MT Font and I'd also like it to say:
_Ludus Erus
Lord of Games_in a fun font or a classy font (but not old english)

Thanks

Afro Man is getting kinda old...
*↓*

----------


## amusicalheart

Okay I think I figured out what I want.... IF your still making these.
1. Theme
A car....a certain one. A Lamborghini Gallardo. =] Preferably in Black or Blue. And driving at what looks like its top speed.
2. Color and Light
Umm....I'm not real good in this section. I want it to be kinda dark. Um... ok. If you make the car blue, a blackish background would be cool.... If the car is black, the background colors can be light gray and blue. But seriously just do whatever you think will look good. I'm happy with anything =]
3. Render
A (blue or black) Lamborghini Gallardo
4. Text
None, please =]

----------


## no-Name

Shady hasn't logged on for almost 10 months, just so you know.

----------


## KassiaSr

hi all...

----------


## Iwannafly

I want white fluffy clouds around me and I'm levitating inthe middle of them. There is a beautiful mountain range with the sun just setting. Then have my name "Iwannafly" on the bottom  :smiley: . Sorry for the lack of details I'm not good at describing and I'm a sketches so I'm not good with color. I want it pretty  :wink2: 

Then could you add my Motto "you can fall from the heavens, you can fall from trees, but the best way to fall is in love with me!" that's how I got my girlfriend <3!

----------

